# Blanket chest



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my latest project, a blanket chest for my sister in law. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Nice work on those dovetails!
What kind of stay is that to keep the lid open?


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

hoosierplugger said:


> Nice work on those dovetails!
> What kind of stay is that to keep the lid open?


Thanks. Dovetails were cut on my Leigh jig. Found the stay at Lowe's.


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Very nice detail


----------

